

Renaissance: the iOS app maker's conference. January 21-23 in SF. - timburks
http://renaissance.io
Bill Dudney and I are organizing a conference for iOS app makers in San Francisco next month. It's unique because it's not being run by a platform company, a media company with a network of sponsors to satisfy, or a professional conference organizer. We're just two app developers with some ideas about how to make an event that's more productive for app developers like ourselves.<p>Check out our speakers, and I'm sure you'd find that the people who are signed up so far are just as impressive. Join us?
======
timburks
Bill Dudney and I are organizing a conference for iOS app makers in San
Francisco next month. It's unique because it's not being run by a platform
company, a media company with a network of sponsors to satisfy, or a
professional conference organizer. We're just two app developers with some
ideas about how to make an event that's more productive for app developers
like ourselves. Check out our speakers, and I'm sure you'd find that the
people who are signed up so far are just as impressive. Join us?

------
yosun
Uniqueness blurb proposal: A community-focused conference organized and
conceived by two app developers, about the app development movement as a new
Renaissance.

------
manjonn
Much needed conference for iOS app devs.

------
BenB2733
Sounds like a good idea.

